# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Urgent appel au don nourriture pour papi Simon en insuffisance rénale chronique

## vera77

Simon est un adorable chat de 16 ans qui nous a été apporté dans un état lamentable. Il est insuffisant rénal comme beaucoup de chat de son âge. Actuellement en panier retraite en famille d'accueil à l'association, Simon s'est bien, habitué et se montre très affectueux une crème. Malgré une bonne dentition, il refuse les croquettes rénales, il ne mange que des sachets qui lui donnent de l'appétit.
Nous recherchons des parrains et des marraines pour cet amour de chat qui a beaucoup souffert.
Exemple de sachets
https://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/...t-p-91848.html
Par don en indiquant pour papi Simon 
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...=Q9LWCR76UHLGG
Merci infiniment pour lui 
Notre adresse de livraison:
 siège social Arche de Vera - 8 chemin de Gaude Maria -77760 Larchant.
Pour les bons fiscaux merci de nous envoyer en mp vos coordonnées et la facture.

----------


## GADYNETTE

J'espère que la cagnotte va démarrer et "monter"

----------

